# Popular Mechanics Dec 1987



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I'm looking for a copy of a article form Popular Mechanics Dec 1987 call Snow Speedster. Can anyone help me?
Thanks, Larry


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Popular Mechanics - Google Books , Page 87 is what you want,Tommy


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> Popular Mechanics - Google Books , Page 87 is what you want,Tommy


Yes Pus page 108, but I can't print it out.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't help you there


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Larry

Just go to the part in the book/page you want to print out and Hit Shift + the Prt. Scr. keys at the same time,open your program and Paste it in as a new image then print it out.
OR
You can save it on your Desk Top in a new folder, in the URL/HTML format and then just pull the picture out of the folder.
>>> Menu>File> Save Page as> i.e. Snow ,,to your new folder called Snow.

Hope this helps


===



woodie26 said:


> Yes Pus page 108, but I can't print it out.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad I saw this post, well kind of, now I have another site to search till the wee hours of the morning


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hope this helps.

Sorry, but I didn't have much time to finesse the images.

Cassandra


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Cassandra
Thank You Very Much !
Larry


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

You're welcome, Larry.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cassandra

Now I need to ask how you pulled the pages out of the book ?


===



Cassandra said:


> You're welcome, Larry.
> 
> Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Now, Bob, really? It's so easy, once you see it.

Go to the web site.
Align one of the pages on the screen. (Helps if you have a hi-res monitor.)
<Ctrl> + <Prt Scr> to save the image on Windows' Clipboard.
Open your favorite graphics editor, such as GIMP.
Paste the image into the editor, from the Clipboard.
Crop the image to the page (removing the Google Books paraphenilia.)
Save the image as a JPEG file.
Repeat for each other page.

Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's a set of images showing the steps in the process.

PrintScreen.JPG shows the image grabbed by <Ctrl> + <PRT SCR>

PreCrop.JPG shows the crop border around the desired image.

PostCrop.JPG shows the image after cropping.

As you can see from the images, my video system is quite hi-res. Two monitors. The main monitor (left) is 1920x1200 pixels and the secondary monitor (right) is 1440x900 pixels. This hi-res allows me to do things like capture large images and to watch Blu-Ray disks. 

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Cassandra

Thanks for the tip I do it almost the same way but I copy them all into one folder with one click of the mouse then pull the ones I want to print/save..

==



Cassandra said:


> Here's a set of images showing the steps in the process.
> 
> PrintScreen.JPG shows the image grabbed by <Ctrl> + <PRT SCR>
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Tommy


----------

